

Dr Richard Crandall has passed away - salgernon
http://www.reed.edu/reed_magazine/sallyportal/posts/2012/prof.-richard-crandall-dead-at-64.html?s=a

======
lutusp
I knew Dr. Crandall personally. This is sad news. It's especially sad to see
people, approximately "peers" if that term still has meaning, who are younger
than you, who have passed on.

Crandall was 64 and outlived Steve Jobs (whom we both knew), who passed away
at 56. I'm 67 and have outlived Crandall. It's not remotely an occasion for
rejoicing.

Don't worry, boys and girls, you will eventually find yourselves in the same
bittersweet position, with an overall probability of 0.5.

~~~
iloveponies
It is never easy when people you know pass away, especially those younger than
you. However, I'd argue it is more difficult when the situation happens at a
much younger age for the realisation that the deceased were given less time
alive than we will receive no matter how abrupt our lives end.

Dr. Crandall was fortunate to have a daughter and time to achieve so many
things, more than I can say about some of my peers who left the stage before
their twenties. For some of us, the bittersweet position has already arrived.

------
dylnclrk
I had the pleasure of seeing Dr Crandall give a few intimate and very
memorable physics seminars while I was attending Reed. He will be missed.

------
vixen99
My first book on computing was 'Pascal Applications for the Sciences - a self
teaching guide' by Richard Crandall. A wondrous, stimulating and amazingly
wide-ranging book in only 246 pages published in 1984 - the early PC days.

------
alexkus
Very sad. _Prime Numbers - A Computational Perspective_ (a.k.a. "Crandall and
Pomerance") is a seminal book in that field and introduced me to very useful
concepts such as Montgomery multiplication.

